# Does anyone have chronic inflammation is different parts of your body?



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had this sort of migrating inflammation that has gone from my lower stomach and colon (confirmed medically), to my chest (which lead me to the emergency room more than once for chest pains, but nothing was confirmed), and now I have what seems to be a new inflammation in my bladder. We're talking about periods of months here, from one thing to the next. Funny thing is, it seems like one of the areas is relieves before the inflammation moves on to the next area months down the road. I also used to have near daily migraines (inflammation) which I don't really have anymore...


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

rob35235 said:


> I've had this sort of migrating inflammation that has gone from my lower stomach and colon (confirmed medically), to my chest (which lead me to the emergency room more than once for chest pains, but nothing was confirmed), and now I have what seems to be a new inflammation in my bladder. We're talking about periods of months here, from one thing to the next. Funny thing is, it seems like one of the areas is relieves before the inflammation moves on to the next area months down the road. I also used to have near daily migraines (inflammation) which I don't really have anymore...


Chronic Inflammation to me suggests a persistent infection. I believe that your symptoms describe Lyme disease perfectly. The migrating areas or pain, etc. I have Lyme and learned that it causes DP in nearly everyone that has it. It also causes every other mental symptom due to inflammation of certain parts of the brain. Just browse sme Lyme forums to see what I'm talking about. Also check out this symptom checklist.

http://www.lymeresourcemedical.com/forms/ldsc.pdf

check out the psychological part specifically, but you'll probably find you have many of those symptoms.

Also, I like your profile pic... Is that Bobby?


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

jd99034 said:


> Chronic Inflammation to me suggests a persistent infection. I believe that your symptoms describe Lyme disease perfectly. The migrating areas or pain, etc. I have Lyme and learned that it causes DP in nearly everyone that has it. It also causes every other mental symptom due to inflammation of certain parts of the brain. Just browse sme Lyme forums to see what I'm talking about. Also check out this symptom checklist.
> 
> http://www.lymeresourcemedical.com/forms/ldsc.pdf
> 
> ...


Yea man, it's Bob Weir..

About the Lyme though...isn't joint pain one of the main symptoms also? What do you think the lack of joint pain would mean? Also, I get worse with anti-biotics, not better.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

rob35235 said:


> Yea man, it's Bob Weir..
> 
> About the Lyme though...isn't joint pain one of the main symptoms also? What do you think the lack of joint pain would mean? Also, I get worse with anti-biotics, not better.


The fact that you get worse after taking antibiotics means you likely DO have lyme. It's a very common reaction lyme patients have and it's even said to be expected. It's called a herxheimer reaction or "herx." Just google "Lyme Herx" and see what I mean, DP is a common symptom of a lyme herx. It happens because the antibiotics kill the lyme bacteria, and in their death they release neuro-toxins that make you very sick. If your infection is severe, you can herx for months at a time. The DP is as much a herx symptom as it is of the infection itself. The LLMD I saw told me that lyme gets into the brain very quickly, but many drugs do not successfully cross that blood brain barrier. Some patients that test negative, but the doctor still suspects to have lyme will be given certain antibiotics, and if they herx, it's a sure indication that it's the right drug. It's kind if a double-sided sword in the way that you have t get worse before you get better, but it is what it is.
n. 
I would say that the lack of joint pain means you may not have had it for a long time, or your immune system has kept it out of your joints for some reason. Everyone has different symptoms, joint pain is just most common.


----------

